# Sideshow Attraction



## uno (Apr 30, 2017)

Part 1 


I cant believe you talked me into this. You know I have work in the morning. Shane sighed with frustrations. to Mya. His friend had done what she always does in getting him to step out of his rigid, scheduled comfort zone. This time it meant taking a trip to the circus while its still in town. 


Oh come on, youre always going on and on and on how work is so stressful and you take any time off. So you go out on a work night, God forbid you have a little fun and *gasp* maybe have to call in late or take tomorrow off. Your world as you know it wont change if we have one night of fun at the circus! Mya tells her stick in the mud friend. 
They traverse the circus, pockets full of tickets, taking in the sights of the animals on display and riding Ferris wheel. Mya holds back her most smug of smiles seeing that Shane is actually enjoying himself and resist the urge to yell that she told him so. The sights and rides continue to entertain the two as they stumble upon a booth separated from everything else. In it sits a tall buxom blonde lady who dressed as though she stepped out of the renaissance in a lavish yellow gown and green eyes that tell a story of a women whos seen and done things in this world that are not for the faint of heart. With a accent that sounded sounded vaguely French the woman in the booth stood and introduced herself to Shane and Mya. Well hello there. Welcome to my little slice of the world. I am Madame Elise. Drawn in by Madame Elises charisma, an excited Mya and skeptical Shane step to the window of her booth. 


And what do you do here maam the 57 Mya asks while trying to maintain eye contact and not loss herself gawking at Madame Elises well endowed top. Shane was attempting the same but to lesser success. Mya was not one to usually be distracted by another woman given her confidence in her own beauty standing at medium height and loving the curves on her own body. At 257lbs, she was quite voluptuous with her weight distributed evenly giving her her own well blessed chest, a cute belly and well rounded bottom and legs. With that being said, there was just an air about Elise that just drew others attention. 


Again, Shane was losing his battle of will against this mysterious ladys form. At 61 and 305 lbs, Shane didnt consider himself ugly but he was a tad sensitive about his weight and also knew not every woman would be attracted to him. He knew Mya wasnt turned off by his round belly or thick thighs but their relationship hadnt moved beyond being friends so to have Elise talking to him and show an interest even if she had him pegged as an easy mark  she definitely had his attention. 


Madame Elise knew she had both of her guests attention and decided to play with them a little, What do I do? A number of things: for some Im a spiritual guide, for some a sympathetic ear, for this circus manager I do the taxes, but for you two dears, how about a game. I guess your weights. I win and youre down a ticket. You win and you get to keep all your tickets because everything from the rides to the show to the food is on the house. 


Sounds simple enough! Mya exclaimed. Do me first.


My dear Ill love to  do you  first. Elise said in a low, gutteral tone make Mya and Shane blush. 


Hmm  how about  two hundred  and fifty-seven luscious pounds here


Mya, shocked by her accuracy, could only hand Elise her ticket saying g good guess.


Wow, um my turn I guess. Shane sighed. 


Hmmm  Elise gave Shane a stare that felt like she was looking deep inside him to his soul before she stated, lets see four hundred and sixty-three pounds. Quite the big boy.


A shocked, angered look took over Shanes face while Mya tried her best to stifle a laugh. What the hell lady! I know Im fat but you dont have to insult me! Im only 300 pounds 


Slyly smiling Elise attempts to calm her angered guest, perhaps I misspoke  in any case, you my dear have won so here is a special token. Keep hold of it. It gives you admission to all the delights we have to provide here.


Um okay, thanks. Shane slowly took the token turning to Mya, So uh lets go and see what else is going on around here.


As Shane and Mya walk off further into the circus as Madame Elise watches them go, Farewell for now my delicious dears. Oh the big things I see coming your way.


Four hundred and sixty-three pounds, the nerve of her Shane sighed under her breath as the two head to another part of the circus. Mya tries to salvage the night as they almost bump into a food cart, Come on we both know youre not that big. And now weve got that free admission token out of it. Sooo, you can treat me to a snack. Still slightly aggravated, Shane did feel a little peckish. Okay, I guess I could go for a hot dog or too.


As the two stood before the large selection at the food cart one of the two vendor working at the cart asked, whatll it be? 


Ill have three hot dogs, a funnel cake and a Pepsi. Mya said as if it was routine. Shane looked at her puzzled before holding is token up for the vendor to see it and said without really thinking, Ill have four hot dogs, a funnel cake, a box of chocolate raisins and a Pepsi. After receiving their plates from the now smiling vendor, Shane and Mya found a picnic table that was fortunately right next to the food cart to sit at. Ugh, why did I get all this, theres no way Im going to eat it all. Shane said before taking his first bite, looking at how the hot dogs had enormous franks and was stuffed to the brim with chilli, cheese and onions, whereas Mya was well into her first. Umm. I know right, but these are really good Mya replied with her mouth full. Hearing this, Shane took his first bite, which was immediately followed by a second bite before the first was fully swallowed. The rest of their food seemed to blur into a steady stream until it was all gone. As they took a collective sigh Shane oddly still felt hungry, looked to Mya and said, You right that was good but  when he was cut off by his friend saying, I could go for some more. That was all the affirmation that Shane needed to raise his hand to get one of the vendors attention and ask, Can we get a second order of what we just had? Before he could get an answer, Mya looked at the menu on the side of the cart and interjected, And can we get some cheese nachos, a couple of hamburgers, those chili fries sound good too, and some cotton candy. Before Shane could day anything the vendor answered, Right away!


What the hell  did you forget the milkshake? Shane tried using sarcasm trying to mask his utter shock. No selling her detecting her friends obvious tone, Mya look at the menu and called his bluff, And well take two strawberry milkshakes. In no time at all the table with orders just for them. Shane wanted to protest but Mya was lost in the food as soon as it hit the table as the first handful of chilli fries went through her lips and met her tongue. The euphoria was transparent on her face as she picked a hamburger to follow the fries. Almost hypnotized by the joy his friend was exhibiting, Shane started shoveling a hamburger into his mouth. He was now too experiencing bliss visible on Mya. After the first bite into the burger, Shane immediately taking another bite without completely chewing the first bite. Both mouths were being filled to capacity, constantly chewing, opening only to take in more bites as after a swallow. 
Below the picnic table, another sign of their blissful indulging was appearing. As the food above the table disappeared, more of the bellies were appearing. A space of flesh opening between Myas pants and her shirt. The bottom of Shanes belly encroaching on his lap, his shirt riding up and just keeping his belly button covered. As the gorging continues, they attract the attention of circus goers and workers alike along with a certain yellow gown with a devilish smile on her face. 


Nearing the end of the feast, Mya the last of a funnel cake in front of her and places a hand under the table caressing her exposed belly. With a small belch and moan she submits, whew, Im done. Shane looked at what was left on the table and not remembering ordering even what was left. Among the remains were still some fries, hotdogs, and pizza he absolutely didnt remember. He attempted to give in, Okay, I dont even remember us getting that. I am done. As he began attempts to get up he felt Myas hand under the table gripping the exposed part of his belly. You cant let whats left go to waste. I cant take another bite but you can finish it. She said as her gripping transition to a circular rubbing of his exposed stomach. Shane felt conflicted. He was stuffed, having never eaten so much in one sitting let alone a very public sitting where he knew they had been getting stares. But at the same time, Myas coaxing was stirring so many feelings inside of him. The tension in his stomach eased slightly and the reached for both the fries and the pizza. Folding slices and placing the fries in the middle. The salty and greasy taste food mixing with Myas touch was intoxicating  arousing. Shane ate with a new burst of gusto until the last of the food was gone and he released a long loud BUURP. Exhausted, Shane looked over an equally exhausted looking Mya who whispered to him, Good Boy. Then everything got hazy and went black.


----------



## uno (Apr 30, 2017)

Part two

Shanes vision started to come back to him as he woke up. Feeling groggy, it took him a while to realize that he was back at his apartment. Slow to reach for his phone, he grabbed his phone that was on top of a paper on his night stand to see it was 9:30 the next morning. He panics, calling his office to tell the secretary to let everyone know hes going to be late today. With that taken care of, Shane gingerly sits up in bed feeling very sluggish. Only then he notices the note his phone was on top of that read, Such a fun night last night with lipstick remnants of a kiss for punctuation. Mya! Shane gasped as he started to remember last night. He remembered Elise, the weight debacle, the flood of food, but most of all Mya. He texted her to try to piece everything together. 


Hey, so last night. You okay?


No response. 


Maybe shes still sleeping it off too. 


He rolls out of bed making a loud thud as his feet hit the floor. He needs to get ready and rush to work. Even though hes still waking up and the rush is more of a shamble, Shane is shambling at top speed, getting in the shower, washing, unconsciously spending extra time on his belly. As he gets out he catches his reflection in the mirror thats attached to the door. Hooolly shit!? He says to his reflection as he sees his bare belly. While he is a big guy, hes been pretty evenly proportional through out his body. No one body part really sticking out as his fattest part, until now. His belly looked huge compared to before the trip to the circus. It bulged well out in front of him and his reflection showed that it was starting to droop below his waste line. It never drooped before. He looked down. Past his chest (did it look softer too), his belly stood out, with a stretch marks that werent there before starting back at him, locking the view of almost everything below it. He could still see his toes but he was troubled by not seeing the rest of his feet. Did I really eat so much to do this to myself?! A notification ringed on his phone pulling him back to reality. It wasnt important, just a reminder that it was his move on the scramble app against his random opponent, but it was enough to remind him that he still needed to make it to work. Even though it was a Friday, he took any lateness to work on any day seriously. 


He pulls his pants and shirt out of the closet and another sign of his  growth hit him like a brick. As he put his size 48 pants on, he had resistance getting them past his thighs. The hell? Was all he could muster as he started to feel his thighs as he continued to pull his khakis up. They felt excessively doughy. They were however eventually conquered and the pants were up. With more effort than usual, his pants were buttoned. Then came his shirt. He pulled this polo shirt over his head with little effort but feel the need to continue tugging at the bottom of his shirt. More or less he was ready to go and rushed out the door and into his car. More than half way to work he checked his phone at a red light to see if Mya responded. Nothing. Then he felt a sharp pain in his stomach as if he had just been stabbed. He was hungry. Very hungry. 
He pulled into Hardees drive thru that was just a head of him. The staticky speaker ringed Welcome to Hardee, would you like to try our blueberry biscuits? That sounded delicious. Yes! Ill have those as well as  three friscoe sandwiches, two large hash rounds, two smoked sausage biscuits, a steak biscuit and and an orange juice. Shane was stunned with what came out of his mouth and tried to cancel the order but the voice on the other end was on point already giving him his price and directing him to drive around. He did so, paid and took his order. He stopped his car before he got out of the parking lot. Shane said to himself, What did I just do? He questioned while simultaneously placing the packs of hash rounds in his cup holders and started unwrapping the sandwiches. He pushed food into his mouth as fast as he could while finishing the trip to the office. As he did so, the stabbing disappeared and a calming bliss started to overcome him. 


As Shane pulls into his offices parking lot, he grabs whats left of his breakfast which amounts to sausage biscuit, blueberry biscuit and orange juice. He heads up to his office in the building elevator and speedily walks into his office, poking his head into his boss office and apologizes for being late before going into his own office. Once inside and seated, he devours the sausage biscuit as his computer boots up. In short order, the last remnants of breakfast is gone. 


The day goes on and Shane tries to make up for lost time, deciding to work through lunch. He knew he was starting to feel the pain of hunger return but the morning had been weird enough without explanation. He did want to repeat the outrageous ordering that he did this morning. As if in sync with the clock, as it turned 1 pm the pain started to return. His stomach growled with dissatisfaction at the decision to stay and work. He tried to focus on his computer but his will was fading. Whats wrong with me? Ive worked through lunch before. Why does it hurt so bad? Shane mumbled to himself. Again he checked if Mya responded to his earlier text. 
Nothing.


He texted her again. Mya! Text or call me asap! Something really weird is happening since last night!


No reply. Then a knock at his door. It was the office secretary, Mrs. Jennings. The older lady was short and to the point in an effort to be as efficient as possible. The takeout you ordered is here. Before he could say he didnt order or pay for anything, Mrs. Jennings dropped two bags on his desk and was already gone to another part of the office. Great to see your social skills are still the same. Shane said to the long gone admin. He looked at the bags and saw a receipt stapled to one bag showing it was already paid for. Looking at it in more detail, Shane couldnt recognized the listed digits of the paying credit card. It didnt match any of his. Shane wanted to investigate further but the smells of the dishes invaded his nose and before his realized what he was doing he opened the first styrofoam tray. The food was Mexican. The first tray had a tightly packed stack of beef and cheese burritos and beans. He he hesitated, licked his lips, and felt the stabbing as strong as before. Be strong. He ordered himself. Be Stroonnggghh Shane almost gagged himself as he forced nearly an entire burrito into his mouth with his left hand and followed it with a spoonful of beans with his right. Trying to keep his moans of joy quiet from his co-workers, he continued to shove more burritos and beans in his face until the tray was empty. Opening the second tray, he found an over stuffed overstuffed quesadilla cut into multiple segments. As he started to fill his mouth with the wrapped chicken covered in melted cheese, he opened the third tray finding a mix of steak, rice, pico de gallo, olives, and ranch dressing. The smell and taste was driving him wild, he scooped the rice and steak onto the the quesadilla eating it together. Shane pants were digging, almost cutting into him. But there was one more tray. He opens it. Staring back at him is a chocolate brownie that could double as a full cake. Shanes breathing slowed, I cant. I shouldnt. It only takes a small prick of hunger and Shane devours the brownie by the fistful. He closes his office door. He feels a pained bliss as presses his hand on his belly. Then his phone rings with a text message. 


Sorry. Been Busy. Cant talk right now. Meet me at China Wall tonight after you get off work at 5.


Shane replies, Fine but quick have you been feeling weird since the circus last night???


No response. 


Shane sighs to himself. Fine, see you tonight.


In a near coma brought on by his large lunch, Shane muddled through the rest of the day until closing time at five. He head out of the office with a growing concern. He was feeling his hunger return.


The hunger continues to gnaw at Shane as he pulls up to China Wall. He assures himself Youre just going to talk to Mya. Youve ate far more than enough food for the day. Hell, the whole weekend He says as he pats his belly. Entering the restaurant the smells of the restaurant hit him like a brick to the face. Going to the cashier to ask if Mya has already got a table, hes interrupted by a growl from his stomach loud enough that the short and slender waitress at the cash register was visibly surprised. She recovers enough to ask umm  table or booth? Shane looks around and sees an arm raised at a table in the back waving at him. He sees Mya and the cashier leads him to Myas table through the buffet selections which causes him to slightly drool. 


Heeey buddy! Mya yells after swallowing a forkful of noodles. 


Mya, Ive been trying to talk to you all day! Shane manages to get out before he notices that his friend has six plates of various Asian meals in front of her. He sits down, tells his waitress that hell have a sprite to drink. Struggling to stay on task with the questions he wants to ask Mya becomes increasingly difficult as the his nose is assaulted by the smell of food on the table as well as the sight of his friend taking that food in. She ate with precision. Twirling noodles in soy sauce and sliding the forkful pass her lips without any spillage with her left hand and chasing it with a sweet tea in her right. Shane became transfixed on Myas indulgence as her eyes rolled with nearly every bite. Mya pulling the teriyaki chicken off the skewers with her teeth was giving Shane goosebumps. Hes always found his friend attractive but this was the first time he found himself really getting turned on with her. 


Mya swallows a whole Chinese donut. Hmmm  Sorry I couldnt talk earlier. I had a *gulp* long job interview. The stabbing hunger returned as Shane attempted to focus on the word coming out of Myas mouth and not the food going it or the lack of food going into his. I didnt know you were looking for a new job. His stomach gives another audible growl, protesting the lack of eating on his part. It was definitely a sound Mya picked up on, Yeah, the opening just sort of popped up. Hey why dont you grab a plate or two, you sound like you havent ate all day. The lo mein and mushrooms are the bomb. Fighting back the drool and surging thoughts of slurping a long line of soy sauce soaked noodles Shane argued, Ive been eating like a pig all day. Thats what Ive been trying to talk to you about. Last night was so weird. You feel that too, right? Mya scoops the last spoonful of fried rice on the last plate of the table and closes her eyes before as she chews, savoring every grain. I dont know it was kind of fun. Ooohh, theyre refilling the crab legs! Come on I got to get those legs and you havent even got a plate yet. Shane tries to protest but is silenced by the sight of Mya getting up from the table. Her belly had been blocked from his sight by the table but he could see it looked absolutely swollen. Her skirt was attempting to not slip below the belly as her shirt was allowing her belly button to peek out. He watched his friend walk to the buffet, catching sight of how her skirt hugged her bottom have. His eyes moving up and down the curves of thighs and her hips. Shane couldnt help but follow, pick up a plate and fill it. He didnt notice that he followed Myas actions of filling one plate, dropping it off at their table, going to fill another and dropping that off several times before sitting down. 


After covering the table with plates Shane again tries to keep a leash on his new found hunger and attraction to his friend. So this new job, whats that about?


Mya, attending to her plate of crab legs pulls a leg out of its shell, swirls it in melted butter and slides the meat down her . Oh, I dont want to jinx it. Ill let you in on it if I get it. Mm. Try the crab legs. She takes another piece of buttered crab meat and holds to Shanes mouth. 


His eyes focused on the dangling piece of meat an inch from him. That focus trails from the crab, to the plump arms holding it, which led to Myas tight shirt that was failing to keep her curvy torso and cleavage concealed. And that led to a face chewing and staring at him with a look of bliss. He wanted that feeling, he wanted her. He wanted to eat. He opened his mouth and swallowed the buttery crab. 


Shane went into auto pilot. Plate after plate was emptied. He didnt notice that he was also eating plates that Mya had brought to the table for herself. She didnt mind, she rather enjoyed the show. As Shane stared on the last plate of the table, she went to prepare more plates for him. She made sure there was no time spent waiting for another plate. Only nibbling bites here and there now, she was getting a thrill seeing him devour everything in front of him. She moved from across the table to sit right beside him. As Shane continued to chew, she decided to help his comfort and lifted his shirt just high enough so the bottom hem would meet the table and give her access to his belly. She could see her friend slowing in his chewing. Thinking that he still had some room left, she again grabbed a hold of his belly. This time inserting her thumb into his belly button for a secure grip. She lifted the slab of flesh ensuring the tight waist of his pants was not constricting his belly, and dropped it to fall in place on his lap. UUIRRP. Shane released a belch loud enough that the surrounding customers could hear as well as pull him from his trance like eating. Whats wrong with me? He said looking down at himself with his bare belly sitting under the table. 


Oh nothing, youre just hungry. Mya whispers into his ear as she placed a fork with sesame chicken in his mouth. He continued to eat. To the disgust of customers at neighboring tables. 


It wasnt until a mountain of plates were left on the table that Mya was satisfied that Shane had had his fill and Shane started to regain his senses. Mya slides his credit card over to him, he hadnt even noticed pulling it out to pay the bill. He tries to regain his composure, wiping grease from his face and tugging at his shirt, trying to conceal his belly. He follows his friend out the door and hears the staff laughing and talking in Chinese. While he cant speak a word of the language, one word is said in English that resonates with him. Pig. 


Shane walks Mya to her car where she hugs him goodnight. He notices that theyre both holding on longer than a few seconds. 


Mya, something really weird has been happening since the circus last night. You have to have noticed, right?


Yeah, you didnt complain about work all night tonight. Thats a record for you. 


Mya 


And Im not going to ruin the streak. *yawn* Im turning in for the night.
She finally lets go of Shane, brushing her hands against the sides of his swollen belly and send a shiver down his spine. Whether it was the feeling she was giving him or the drowsiness setting in from eating a familys worth of Chinese, Shane is at a loss for words and lets Mya go. 


As he gets back to his car he determines to find out whats wrong with their hunger even if Mya is ignoring it. We dont eat like that. This is not normal and Im going to figure this out. This started at the circus, guess Im going to have to check it out tomorrow. Shane sits in his car and Id startled with a loud pop. The button of his pant just gave up the ghost and burst off. Leaving his belly in his lap and him feeling exposed.


----------



## uno (Apr 30, 2017)

Part three

Shane woke up the next morning to the sound of his growling stomach. Heading into the kitchen wiping the sleep from his eyes, he grabs a box of fruit loops and opens a cabinet to get a bowl. His stomach growls again and instead of getting one of his usual bowls, he reaches for a large mixing bowl and empties the box of cereal into it.



Why am I so hungry? Im going back to that circus today and Im going to find out what they did to Mya and me. Shane says to himself while eating the bowl of cereal. Mentioning Mya to himself reminds him of last nights buffet gorging. Mya was definitely different since the circus too. The way she ate, her almost forcing him to eat, how hot she was with all that food. Whered that come from? The more he thought about Mya the quicker he devoured the cereal and drinked all the milk from the bowl. 
After struggling to find any clothes that fit in his closet, Shane arrives at the circus and makes a note that he needs to go to the mall next to buy something that fits better. Much to his disappointment, he found himself in a ghost town. Every booth was closed and there wasnt a carnie in sight. Shane walks directly to where Elise was only to find it empty as well except for a envelope taped to the side with his name on it. He opens the envelope to see a simple message punctuated with a kiss at the bottom of the page. The message:


Hungry? EAT.


What happens next, Shane has no control of. The hunger takes over. As if there are thousands of strings controlling every part of his body, Shane immediately leaves the circus and drives to the near place to eat. A Ihop. Perfect. 


Once inside he tells the chubby waitress serving him of the many plates of omelettes, sausage, toast and of course, pancakes that he needs. Shocked, the young lady serving him quickly jots down the order and heads to kitchen. As the plates hit his table, they are systematically cleaned of food. Shane eats as if his life depended on keeping his mouth full. He leave no space in his mouth. As soon as theres a pocket of emptiness, that pocket is replaced with a piece of syrup drenched pancake or meat. He shows no concern for the other customers around him who are now whispering about his public display of gluttony, not bothering to stifle any burps, chewing loudly and as he finished the massive meal, sighing loudly and visibly rubbing his now swollen belly as he leaves hours later.


The hunger subsides only temporarily. Only until he sees an all you can eat buffet thats advertising a chocolate fountain. He spends the rest of his afternoon eating from every section of the buffet. Each plate having some kind of desert on the side. Again Shane gains the attention of other customer. This time he can feel some of them eyeing him in shock, some in disgust as the eats into the afternoon. A slight bit of sense returns to Shane but only enough to realize how tight his shirt and pants were after hours of eating. Even still he could not stop eating. He continued to get up, get more food, and return to his table. This cycle continued until 
POP


As Shane sat with a plate of roast beef, mashed potatoes and gravy, he hears his pants give in and lose a button. Most of his senses return to him. He wants to leave, but he needs to finish this plate. This final plate is the slowest he has eaten all day but it too is eventually emptied. From then, he gingerly leaves the restaurant, attempting to discreetly hold his pants up and hoping that no one notices as the weight of his swollen gut forces the zipper down. The other customers he pass by notice. He hears one distinct statement as he leave.


Oh my god, what a pig  


Back in control of his now stuffed body and mind, Shane heads home, arriving as the sun sets. He crashes on his couch as soon as he sees it. Pulls his shirt off with considerable effort and begins trying to sooth his pained belly with a massage.


Fuck. What did I do? I was so hungry


Contemplation his interrupted by a chime of his phone. A text. From Mya.
Whats up. WYD?


He feels sleep overtake him but he sends a quick reply. A plea for help. He then fades to sleep.


Shane finds him on a foggy beach in swim trunks and a t shirt. He tries to speak but cant find any words and continues to walk down the beach. While he cant talk, he hears a familiar voice. Mya. She is walking towards a table full of food, in a bikini displaying all of her curves. As walks closer to her, she starts to back away. Shane continues to walk but the distance between them does not change and he starts to feel himself getting slower, sweating, getting heavier. He looks down and sees a body he doesnt recognize. His shirt is riding up to his chest that is fuller. His stomach, exposed, is bulging out in front of him. He cant see below his stomach but can feel his thighs rub against each other down to his knees. Gravity is weight down on him. His walk becomes a waddle as tries to call out to Mya but can force a sound to come out. Mya finally stops at one end of the table and waits for the growing Shane to catch up. By the time that he does, he is enormous. His breathing is labored as his flabby chest continues to rise up and down. He uses his pillowy arm to lift his large belly and rest it on the table, making all the dishes on it clatter. This eases some of the heavy weight bearing down on him. Mya finally walks towards him and he tries to speak again but this time is stifled by her shoving a hot dog into his mouth. He feels a rush of excitement throughout his body. With half of the hot dog sticking out of his mouth, Mya ask a question as she adjust her ample breast in her bikini top, continuing to excite Shane.


Do you want me?


He nods his head, become more aroused by the second, and she uses her thumb to push the rest of the hot dog in.


Then eat. She says with a gust of wind hitting Shane as he swallows. His belly spreads and covers more of the tables surface.


Eat. This time forcing a fistful of a hamburger into his mouth. His jawline becomes wider, softer, his double chin drops lower and fuller. He feels his trunks tighten. 


Eat! A folded slice of pizza is pushed in next. A loud rip is heard as Shanes shorts tear down the middle. His butt expands out of this trunks.
EAT FATASS! She shoves a pie into his face, making a mess that falls off his face collecting itself on his now shelf like belly.


Shane struggles with himself trying to collect the food resting on his belly. Trying to get his hands to reach past the obstruction that is his fat encased arms and his now prominent moobs. He can not reach. Hes desperate to put more in his mouth and stares at his sexy friend who has another pie in her hand and is looking at him like hes a piece of meat. He finds his voice for one brief sentence. He screams as loud as he can. 


FEED ME!


In a flash, Shane is startled awake. He feels hands on his bare stomach and look over to see Mya seemingly having her way with his belly. Still trying to grasp whats going on, he sees his coffee table full of snacks. Trying to piece the dream hes having trouble remembering together with why Myas in his place. She interrupts him.


About time you woke up. I got your text and headed over. Looks like you were having some serious problems with this thing. she pats his stomach that now shows no sign of being stuffed full earlier. Its now just bigger and softer. It growls. Mya giggles.


Shane looks her in the eyes.


Im so hungry.


----------



## uno (Apr 30, 2017)

Part Four


Mya was elated. For the past few days, those words were all she had wanted to hear from Shane. Ever since that first night of stuffing themselves for free at the circus and seeing the sheer amount that Shane could put away, she couldnt explain it but had wanted to continue to see him eat. So much so that the thought of his stuffing himself caused an increase in her own appetite. .It was as if some unseen force was compelling her need for Shane and herself to eat and when she was with Shane, like at the Chinese Buffet, the only persons appetite that she was concerned with was her friends. She knew this was not normal and that Shane tried to talk to her about it but the feelings pushing her to eat and to see Shane stuffed were too overwhelming. She enjoyed them so much that she already gave in to them and wanted Shane to do the same. 


Aww, youre hungry? Lets fix that.


She grabbed a box of honey buns and held one to Shanes mouth. Shane had not been exaggerating. He was so hungry that he didnt hesitate and opened his mouth welcoming the honey bun. What he did not expect was Mya shoving the entire honey into his mouth. Mya pulled another out of the box and did the same and so on until the box was empty. Shane looked at the coffee table still full of various snacks and saw Mya grab a box of twinkies. A part of him wanted to protest but then his stomach growled again.


Still hungry? Mya asked already knowing the answer.


After another growl of his stomach, Shane sighed. So hungry. He opened his mouth and Mya filled it with Twinkies until there was only room to allow him to chew. 


In what felt like no time at all, the table before them was bare save for empty boxes and wrappers. Shane could only sit and cradle his now full gut in his hands while Mya rubbed it gently. She felt a sense of satisfaction knowing that everything in Shanes belly had been hand fed by her. She didnt want this feeling to end. Then a thought enter her mind. If he gets bigger and bigger, he can eat more and more. She needs him to be bigger. So much bigger. So much fatter. Another thought came to her, He could still have a little more. Go to the freezer.


Mya patted Shanes stuffed stomach as she got up to go to his kitchen where she left some supplies when she came over, leaving him alone to the few thoughts he could form in his junk food stuffed haze.


Ugh that was so much food. So full. But it feels so good 


As he massaged his belly, his dream of being on the beach with Mya comes back to him. Shane remembers growing larger and softer as she shoved treat after treat into his mouth. Making him too heavy to support his own weight. He could almost feel the weight, the softness, Myas hands trying to touch every part of his growing belly. He had never felt so turned on before. His past concerns were pushed to the back of his mind as he was being overwhelmed by this desires to grow and be with Mya. So intoxicating the desire was that he didnt notice the chime of his microwave. 


What he did notice was Mya now standing over him with what was now melted ice cream. Mya had taken her top and leggings off in the kitchen to ensure that Shane couldnt refuse anything she offered. She stared down at the engorged Shane and felt another sensation take over her. She saw he was not in a position to question anything from her. He was too full but still had had a hint of hunger in his eyes and being able to see all of Myas glorious body, he couldnt hide his arousal as he felt a throbbing movement under his belly. He needed her and the ice cream and would do anything for them. 


Youre still hungry. It wasnt a question this time. She held the carton of ice cream against her her chest, enticing him to shake his head in agreement. 


Feed me Shane had no resistance in him, only arousal and the need to please Mya. He knew what Mya wanted and he wanted it too.
Good. Youre cute when youre hungry. You should stay that way. Fat looks good on you. 


Those were the last words spoken that night. The rest of the night was filled with Mya stuffing Shane to climax. Mya falling asleep on top of Shanes bare stomach. 


After that night, Shane stopped questioning what happened at circus and gave into the bless he found in food and Myas feedings. His wanting to fulfill his hunger and please Mya and his desires took hold of the life. Shane rarely suffered from the stabbing hunger pains anymore as he was eating throughout the day. He ate big breakfasts from drive thrus nearly every morning, take long lunches at work for multiple stops for burgers and milkshakes, and dinner would be big enough to put him to sleep until morning. When Shane wasnt eating to his fill and Mya wasnt around, as if on cue, Mya would send various text to him text to him. 


EAT 


Youre really hungry


Pictures of hotdogs, burritos, and various other fast foods nuzzled between her breast with the caption, Dont you want this


Mya and Shanes time together came to grow much like Shanes waistline. They would go out to buffets several times a week, where Mya would coax Shane into eating table fulls of greasy, heavy meals. Through the weekends Shane would wear sweatpants that Mya bought for him. She told him that they were in fashion right now but she really just didnt want his swelling belly, ass and legs to be restricted when she was putting dishes in front of him. They shopped together for groceries that mostly found themselves into Shane and he started to let Mya buy his clothes, trusting her taste. When they werent going out they would watch movies at one anothers places while Mya watched Shane binge, which usually resulted in the same game. Shane would be miserably stuffed and in need of any relief. Mya would would tell him to take those tight clothes off, which he would struggle to get up and meekly obey and become visibly aroused while disrobing. He would recline back onto the couch, at which Mya would lower herself onto his diminishing lap with a plate of cheesecake in her hand. Cheesecake was quickly becoming one of Shanes favorites and Mya found it easily slide into his already full stomach. 


Mya would sit the cheesecake down beside them and rub, lift and drop his belly which would put pressure on his lower extremities, turning him on even more and whisper encouraging words into his ears.


Youre not done yet


Youre doing so well


Youre making me very happy and when Im happy, youre happy That part she would say while shimmying herself in his lap. Bringing him near climax and compelling him to pick up the cheesecake and feed more into his waiting mouth.


She knew her words would driving him wild and would then would feel the need to take her encouragement beyond pleasantness.


Now eat and be a good fatass 


Youre becoming such a good pig


Come on tons of fun, I can finish that cake


As Shane finished the last of the desert, she would prove Shanes devotion to her.


Such a good piggy, are you full


He would dizzily nod yes.


Mya would then kiss Shane and inch over to his ears and give one more command. As she rubbed to tight belly.


Oink for me.


Shane knew what was happening to his body. He felt himself getting bigger as the weeks and months went on. With the way Mya and food made him feel, he just wanted more and as he felt Mya rubbing his belly and felt her hand slide down to his under belly and continue to rub, he gave her what she wanted.


Oink


Oink


OINK


He continued to oink as Mya embraced him into the night.


It wasnt long before the inevitable occurred. Shane, who was already a large guy, was getting massive. It had been months since hed last weighed himself and Mya was buy his clothes but removing the tags before the brought them to him. But this morning, Shane was having problems getting ready for work. After the initial struggle of rowing himself up in a sitting position on his bed and waddling to his closet he had to make extra effort to not trip over the bra Mya accidentally left the night before. Pulling the only pair of khakis in his closet out, Shane couldnt get them above this thighs, never mind around his butt. Trying a polo shirt that was his loosest, several inches of belly was sticking out the bottom. 
Reality was now sinking in. He needed to weigh himself, something he hadnt since before that day at the circus. Turning back to his bed, he bent under the bed to pull his old scale out. Shane was surprised how the act of bending down and standing back up left him winded. He stepped on the scale with a deep breath that was more from the strenuous effort of bending than fear of the scale. He looked down initially only see his wide display of moobs and belly, bent to an angle to see the number only to find it reading ERR. He looked again only to see ERR again and this time noticed the writing under the scale: Max 400lb.


Oh. My. God.


Shane felt like he got hit with a brick. He called work for a day off with there not being any clothes he could wear for work and texted Mya to let her know about the situation and ask for help getting work clothes for tomorrow. He didnt have to wait long for a response.


My God, you fatass. Get your sweats. Were going shopping. And Im bring pancakes for breakfast.


Shane had one response that he uttered to himself.


Pancakes. Hmmm. Somethings wrong with me. Im so turned on right now. 


Then he sent a response to Mya.


Yes maam


----------



## uno (Apr 30, 2017)

PART 5


Shane stared at himself in the full length mirror Mya convinced him to buy. Following Myas instructions, he managed to get his sweatpants and a t-shirt on, although he looked like his cloths were painted on him. His t-shirt had no give in it: his pillowy arms were being dug into by his sleeves, his moobs were on full display as his shirt looked like it was being sucked under his chest leaving the bottom of his belly exposed at the end of his shirt. He was going to inspect his bottom reflection when he heard the door open and Mya call him.


Here piggy, piggy She said with a cute giggle


Shane knew he should be embarrassed by how big hes gotten and how Mya refers to his size but if he was being honest with himself, he was almost in a perpetual state of arousal by what the combination of her encouragement and his gaining was doing to him. He took a deep breath and waddled to the door giving her a bit of a shock.


Holy Crap! You really have grown! Im honestly shocked that I didnt notice.


She walked around him, studying every part of his enlarged body, holding the bag of pancakes from ihop that she promised. The smell was starting to get to him, making him stir with anticipation and his body jiggle as a result. A sight that delighted Mya as she stood behind him. 


Oh, my God, look at your butt. She said as she gave his backside a slap. I know I called you a fatass but that thing is really growing. Keep this up and youre going to be quite the pear of a fat man.


Mya laid the the tray containing pancakes and sausage links on his kitchen table and pulled out a seat. Come on, big boy. Your breakfast is getting cold. I even went to the trouble of getting a whole bottle of syrup just for you. Wasnt that nice of me? Mya smiled as she began drowning Shanes breakfasts with maple syrup.


With gusto, Shane sat ignoring the groan of the chair and went at the meal as though he was starved. Hmm this is so good. Thank you, Mya.
Still behind the chair and taking in just how much Shane spills over the chair, Mya is planning for later today. You dont have to think me yet Sugar Plum. Weve got busy day and you need your strength. After, youre done, Im taking your measurements and were going to the mall to get you some new work and regular clothes.


After a high sugar breakfast and a very detailed measurement taking from Mya that left Shane hot and bothered, Mya pulled up to the malls parking lot with Shane in the passenger seat digesting. 


Okay big guy, Im heading on in. Just meet me in there. And with that she left him puzzled as she ventured into the mall.


What the   Shane was wanting to protest until his watched Mya walking off in her walk off an lost his train of thought as he noticed how the jeggings she was wearing hugged her plentiful butt and thighs. He simply started his struggle out of her low sitting car and followed after her as fast as his 400 plus pound body would allow.


Putting one leg in front of the other with his thighs feeling as though the friction of them rubbing together could start a fire, and a heavy gut full of pancakes and sausage, Shane enters the mall in a sweat despite it being a chilly day and trying to catch his breath. He felt like gravity could pull his bulk down an any moment but then caught sight of something that gave him strength for a few more steps. In the food court stood Mya by a table waving at him, chewing what appeared to be a pepperoni pizza slice. As he got closer, he could see that Mya had been busy in the short time it took for Shane to catch up to him. She had a table full of trays full of various orders.


Shanes a bit taken back by whats on the table but not enough to reject the meatball sub that Mya hands him as he sits down. He is half way through the sub before she explains. The walk from the parking lot had spiked his appetite.


So, I figured that since I have your measurements -by the way, hope that was as fun for you as it was for me - I can just go pick up your clothes for you while you have lunch. She says slapping his belly loud enough to draw the attention of a group a couple of tables down from them.
Shane didnt argue. He just chewed, held the remainder of the sub in one hand and handed Mya his credit card with the other hand. She kissed him on the cheek and whispered in his ear,  I expect these trays to be clear by time I get back. Give me a little oink if you understand


Oink. It was quiet and under his breath but it was enough.


And with that, Mya faded into the crowded mall and Shane dug into the task at hand. 


As time passed, Shane was filling his belly with subs, chinese, pizza, and chicken as well as stacking empty trays to the side. The group of shoppers that first heard Mya slap his belly had stuck around to watch the gluttonous display. He could hear their laughter and knew there phones were out recording him but he didnt care. He didnt care that they say his belly roll out of the shirt that was too tight earlier this morning. He didnt care that they laughed when he started rubbing his belly in pained ecstasy. All he cared about was pleasing Mya and finishing his task by filling his gut.


He chewed the last slice of pepperoni pizza as Mya showed back up with almost more bags than she could carry.


You really finished all of it. You didnt leave any for me. You really are a pig. She said with a fake sound of shock that barely concealed her glee. Shane knew he satisfied her.


Well piggy, I kind of expected you to devour everything so I got you this for you. She pulled a box of chocolate out of one bag and placed it in front of him as she pulled a seat beside him. As he starts chewing the first chocolate, Mya sees the group of gawkers with their phones out and starts slightly pulling Shanes shirt over his belly to give them a hell of a sight. It was at this point that a feeling of shame started to overcome Shame and his eating began to slow but Mya knew just what to say.


 What do you think youre doing? No one said stop. She said putting another piece into his mouth and rubbing is bare belly. She discreetly started inching her hand under his belly to continue encouraging is gluttony. Now the sooner you finish this, the sooner we can get back to your place and check out the clothes and  other stuff I bought for you.


Other stuff? Shane questions as he finishes the last of the chocolates.


Ah ah ah. Lets get out of here so you can see. She says as she struggles to get his shirt back down to a semi-presentable appearance. Plus I think your piggish has got enough attention for today, we may get kicked out if we go any further.


With that, the headed for Myas car. Shane carrying most of the bags and getting a reminder how out of shape hes getting as the bags were heavier than he imagined. With the bags in the car, Shane descended into the passenger side and 


RIPPP


His apparently painted on pants had finally given into the mass of his ass, splitting right down the middle. 


Myas eyes were wide open, Good Piggy.


----------



## uno (Apr 30, 2017)

PART 6


Shane could feel the newly made opening get bigger in the back of his pants as he struggled to get out of Myas car. While he struggled to get out of the passenger side, Mya had taken everything she bought up to his apartment. As Shane finally got to his feet, and start to sweat from the minor exertion, he began to rue the fact that he had to travel four flights of stairs to get to his apartment. 


By the time Shane was at the top of the second set of stairs, he had to stop to catch his breath. Alone with his thoughts, he remembered when he climbed these stairs with no problem. Then recent memories began to surface of his increasing labored treks up the stairs with hands full of bags and boxes stuffed to the brim of greasy meal after fattening dish. And with that the all too familiar hunger started to stir from within his bulbous gut again.


Hey! You coming up here or what? Myas voice from above bringing Shane back from his thoughts, he starts his climb a new hoping none of his neighbors walk out their door to see the tear on his backside.


Finally making it through his door, Shane was gasping for air and met by Mya handing him a large mug while guiding him to a nearby chair. Pops and a groan could be heard coming from the chair as he plopped his heavy frame down. He took a gulp of what he was assuming to be water and was surprised to taste something sweet.


What is this, milk?


Nah silly, even better. Its Creamer. Extra Sweet. You look like you need a sugar rush to get your energy back.


*cough* Creamer!


Yes. Creamer. Isnt it delicious. Now take your shoes off, I went ahead and bought you a new scale while we were at the mall. Mya said as she was going back to the kitchen where the rest of the bags were.


Even as a voice in his head was yelling No, this is too insane Shane turned the mug up and chugged the rest of the cream down in time for Mya to return with the scale.


Okay big boy up on the scale. It even speaks. Mya plants what looks like a wide black slab in front of him.


Shane hesitantly rises from the overstressed chair and steps on the scale, awaiting to hear the results


FOUR HUNDRED AND FIFTY THREE POUNDS"


Oh My God! Mya shouted with elation


Oh my god. Shane stuttered under his breath. This is insane. I was barely 330 less than a year ago!


Mya grabs a hold of one of his bulging love handles, I know right! Its been amazing.


Amazing? I cant walk up to my apartment without losing my breath, Im getting stuck in my chair at work -


You are!?! You never mentioned that. Thats so cute!


Shane tries to shake off how turned on Myas grip on his side is making him to get his point across. Mya, Im saying isnt this too much, I cant stop eating and I think I need hel-


She grabs his other side of fat and pulls him towards the couch. A couch that his widen ass has given a deep indention.


As Mya heard the couch groan under the burden that was all of Shane, her voice took a serious tone. Were not about to go through this whole self conscious thing again, right? You know I love this fat body youre building, right? Her left hand continues to grip his side flab while her right hand digs in between the softness of his thunder thighs. And be honest with yourself. You fucking love being this fat mass and me making so much fatter, right?


Shane was almost speechless. She was forcing him into some real soul searching but the throbbing he felt under his belly told him the truth. Yes. Yes to everything.


Good. Now that thats settled, youre right. You cant keep doing this climb to this apartment, sooo  youll move in with me. My house is only one story and I can give you gain more  attention.


Everything escalated so quickly but he already had the answer. Okay.
It wasnt long after that that Shane was fully moved in to Myas - no their home. Mya made sure Shane felt that the house was his as well, letting him set up his own man cave with her only input being that a mini fridge be right beside his recliner. She included him on her plans for his waistline including showing him the kitchen cabinet stuffed full of various weight gain supplements. Last, they bought a new bed that was advertised to support extreme weights. The new bed was a necessity after their first night. During a celebratory feeding for the move in, Myas bed gave up the ghost while she was riding on top of him pushing an eclair in his mouth.
It wasnt long before there lives fell into a comfortable pattern. She would wake him up to a heavy breakfast usually consisting of sausage, bacon, buttered cheese toast, and scrambled eggs. Before they left for their jobs, she would hand him a thermos with a gaining shake and a lunch bag with snacks. During work, she would her text encouraging that it was time for piggy to go to the vending machine, when they had time he would meet her for lunch or they would video chat so she could oversee the lunches he ordered. The lunch bag hed have every day to get him between meals always had a couple of protien bars and a high calorie drink supplement. When they got home, theyd tell each other about their day over another heavy meal and Mya would let Shane take a nap. Those naps usually ended with Mya waking him with for funnel time and picture of shake to see how much more capacity his growing stomach had. It was only when Mya was convinced that her piggy was completely full that she let them both reach their full release. Usually with her on top but there were times where she wanted his full weight on top of her. She would feel his vastness engulf her and crave more with every thrust. 


The almost constant life of pleasure quickly evident on Shane. It was a Spring Saturday morning, Mya was in the middle of one of her theme breakfasts that were becoming more of a thing on the weekends. This day the theme was the waffle tower. Her attention was pulled away from her waffle irons by the plates rattling on the table behind her. She turned around to see the mass of humanity she calls her boyfriend in his shorts. 
As he came to a stop, she took all of him in. Her gaze started at his chubby cheeks down to his double chin that was now obscuring most of his neck. From there she looked at his moobs that she loved playing with as the grew softer and fuller. They led to his mountain of a belly that bulged beyond his chest and sloped down to his thighs. Now that his belly hid his crotch while standing she would occasionally make the joke that if it wasnt for her, they could file a missing persons report for his dick. Even though it turned him on, Shane was not amused. The rumble from Mt. Belly brought Mya back to reality and she led him to the table to his seats - to cut down on furniture replacement cost they were trying having him sit in two chairs to prevent breakings. Once he was situated in his chairs, Mya placed waffle tower in front of him a enjoyed its demolition. Again she was lost in in her thoughts picturing his ass expanding to the point the it would require three seats. Maybe shell look into a heavy duty bench. 


It was the clatter of the fork hitting the plate that brought her back again. Seeing her man rubbing rubbing the top off his belly she knew he wasnt full. She nudged he head to a side of the kitchen that their scale was at saying weigh in day. Mya loved watch him have to press his hands on his knees and grunt to get himself up. She went to the refrigerator to as she heard the scale give them the news. 


FIVE HUNDRED AND THIRTY SEVEN POUNDS


She could feel a stir inside her as she pulled a red velvet cake out. 


Good piggy. Now come back to bed for dessert. 


Shane followed, waddling at a slower rate he had to turn sideways to enter the bedroom. The time need for him to get in the room gave Mya the time she needed to get situated. 


Shane was awestruck. There Mya was at the head of the bed with her legs spread and the cake in between them. As she was taking handfuls of cake and placing it on her, she stared at him with lust in her eyes. 


Well Piggy, dessert is ready. And I expect you to eat everything. She said wiggling her hypnotizing hips and the cake nestled between her thighs. 



What do you say?


Oink. Shane was already crawling in position in bed. 


Good and when youre finished, youre taking me out. The circus is back in town"


----------



## fat hiker (Jun 22, 2020)

Another awesome tale! How did I miss this one when it was first posted?


----------



## fat hiker (Jun 22, 2020)

Now I see why. Dimensions editors, this one belongs in the
*BHM/Both Weight Fiction Archive,*
not the BBW archive, because while she grows a bit, he grows from 305 to 537!


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Jul 23, 2020)

Did Mya continue to gain with Shane or once he reached 463lbs. it was all about his gaining?


----------

